# Dye sublimation OR screen printing Business?



## moorjaniajay (May 19, 2012)

ok..
So i am thinking to start a business of printing on T-Shirts..
I am Confused between dye sublimation OR Screen Printing..
I am an Amature n Wanna learn more about both the techniques.. wanted to know 

1.Which 1 will have more investment?
2.Which 1 is Durable?
3.Which Cloth is needed for Both ?
4.Which 1 will earn me more Profit ?
5.Which 1 is easy ?
6.Which 1 will be more successful?
7.Which 1 is better?
Thanks for your ans in advance ..
Also if u have experience in this field , i would be appreciated to know ..
And i am an Indian .. Residing in Mumbai.. will this business Work well in Mumbai ??


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

moorjaniajay said:


> ok..
> So i am thinking to start a business of printing on T-Shirts..
> I am Confused between dye sublimation OR Screen Printing..
> I am an Amature n Wanna learn more about both the techniques.. wanted to know
> ...


1.Which 1 will have more investment?
Screen printing will have a much lower startup cost, especially if using a manual press.

2.Which 1 is Durable?
Both should be equally as durable. 

3.Which Cloth is needed for Both ?
50/50 or 100% cotton will work with both.

4.Which 1 will earn me more Profit ?
Screen printing will usually make more profit, that's why it's been around so long.

5.Which 1 is easy ?
Dye sublimation would be easier. Press the print button and heat press it onto your shirt.

6.Which 1 will be more successful?
Depends on your market and what you're trying to print.

7.Which 1 is better?
Personally I think screen printing is better, but it does limit what you can do. Dye subimation offers millions of colors in a print, photo realistic prints, ease of use... BUT it's SLOW. Again, depends on what you're printing. We rarely print jobs over 3 colors. With an automatic press you can do this at a rate of 500-600 shirts per hour. With a single dye sublimation printer at 2 minutes per image, that's 30 shirts per hour. At a profit of $ 3/shirt x 600/hr = $ 1800/hr With dye sub. maybe a profit of $ 10/shirt x 30/hr = $ 300 Figure what's best for you. These numbers are VERY general... do the math for your paticular situation. Good luck


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Ajay and welcome to the forums! 

I suggest you do A LOT of reading here on the forums to appreciate the difference between printing methods.

I strongly disagree with many points of the post above, for example:


kirkmansigns said:


> 2.Which 1 is Durable?
> Both should be equally as durable.


Dye-sublimated design is DYED into the fabric and becomes part of it. It will not deteriorate with wear and tear of the garment



kirkmansigns said:


> 3.Which Cloth is needed for Both ?
> 50/50 or 100% cotton will work with both.


For best results with dye-sublimation you need 100% polyester fabric or some type of synthetic blend like poly/Lycra, nylon/Lycra etc.
Dye-sublimation doesn't work on natural fabrics and on cotton/poly blend it will look washed out - the more cotton is in the blend - the more faded your print will look like.



kirkmansigns said:


> 4.Which 1 will earn me more Profit ?
> Screen printing will usually make more profit, that's why it's been around so long.


That depends on what type of garments you will be printing, who you will be selling them, etc. Screen printing is geared up for high volume production with smaller margines per garment, dye-sub works better for lower quantities higher margin. For example, most sportswear and swimwear are printed with dye-sub. You can sell a cycling top, a footy jumper, a fishing shirt or a high fashin swim-suit for much more money that cotton shirt with 1 colour print. However, it will take you longer to produce them, then screen print a shirt.



kirkmansigns said:


> 5.Which 1 is easy ?
> Dye sublimation would be easier. Press the print button and heat press it onto your shirt.


Nothing is easy if you want to learn to do it right. Both methods have their own learning curve and tricks of the trade. 

Which one is better? Depends what you what you what you want to do? Do you want to provide a printing service to other people or start your own brand and print in-house? are you looking to make sports apparel or fashion garments? there are a lot of questions you should ask yourself and a lot of research to do.

I suggest you start with reading through these posts:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html


Good luck!


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Ajay, I agree with Tania on all points.

Two very different processes ... serving two similar, but different markets.

Screen printing with plastisol ink is a very common service with a fairly large market, however, it also tends to be extremely competitive, which drives prices (and profits) down in most markets. There are some "specialty" screen printing techniques (discharge, water-based, all-over printing, etc) that can be mastered with lots of practice, that can set you apart from your competitors.

Dye-sublimation is percieved by many to be more of a "specialty" service, with a smaller or perhaps more specific market. However, dye-sub can generate healthy profits, especially a professional cut & sew operation.



D.Evo. said:


> For best results with dye-sublimation you need 100% polyester fabric or some type of synthetic blend like poly/Lycra, nylon/Lycra etc. Dye-sublimation doesn't work on natural fabrics and on cotton/poly blend it will look washed out - the more cotton is in the blend - the more faded your print will look like.


One additional point of clarification ... for best results with dye-sub printing, you need to use a WHITE or LIGHT pastel 100% polyester fabric. You can achieve fibrant color prints with dye-sub if done properly.

Good luck!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't find ink on me anymore! thats why I dye. good luck uncletee.


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

Dye sub---*DEFINITELY* is cleaner ---I have printed for 24 years and sublimation is much cleaner --- profit is in printing--- do not care about the mess so much when you get the profits-- but also---much more colors are used in dye sub--- never fades _*IF*_ washed correctly too--- another biggie---and almost everyone wants cotton shirts----poly shirts can wick away moisture---so they tell me--- i still sweat--- don't care what it is--- so hope all this helps


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

As said dye sub is for light / white shirts only 100% poly. And much more expensive than screen printing. Your money is on 1-3 color screen printing. True dye sub is neater, great durability a zillion colors it is very expensive. Harder to sell. IMHO.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

can't do cotton, but the new performance poly is really great stuff, especialy in the hot sun or when ya sweat. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

uncletee said:


> can't do cotton, but the new performance poly is really great stuff, especialy in the hot sun or when ya sweat. have a nice day uncletee.


Ok, but how much per shirt??? Just for the blanks.


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure-- poly is more--- but- about $2-$4 more per shirt -- if people are wanting a lot more than 3 colors-- and if it is small quantity needed -- *especially* if small quantity--- much better to do sublimation then-- AND -- I have used a spray from *DYEPRESS* I found on the famous E-Bay that you can coat 100% cotton shirts
(BUT --50/50 does a better job for crisp and clarity of colors) and it does almost as well as the poly shirt--- it still dyes the shirt -- *and *the cotton is the more desired shirt of choice for most people--- but again --- washing is very critical with this poly or cotton after it has been dyed--the colors are the biggest factor and if you want to sell about anything -- the more colors people see the more some like it--- *unless* --- it is a large number of shirts--- *then* call the guys with the automatic presses and just contract out the work and make a small profit and let someone else do the hard work


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good points. I am interested in this spray. Do you spray the 50-50 as well. What's the cost to spray say a 13x19 area. Thanks.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

not sure, never used it. 50/50 give a nice fade/washed effect, and they give ya cotton. lite color 50/50 sub really great. good luck uncletee.


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

cost is minimal compared to buying 100% poly--- i did try it on 50/50 --nice as poly shirt---go to e-bay and check *dyepress*----cost was about $35 for enough to do 4 - 32 oz. spray bottles and it only takes a light misting----- they also show it on u-tube --- works good---hope this will shed some light on a cheaper way to do the sublimation---also they have different compositions for light and white


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Screen printing shirts will give you more options. Actually screen printing will give you more options than dyesub. Unless you are going to do large format dyesub (the ink is much cheaper) AND you are going to have volume (head clogs if you don't use it) then screen print.


----------

